# Ultramarines Teaser Trailer (coming Saturday 29th)



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

This seems the most appropriate place to post this; forgive me if it's been said already, BUT;

There is a teaser trailer for the upcoming Ultramarines movie coming out tomorrow! You need to be registered on the website ( http://ultramarinesthemovie.com/) to see it however, so get your collective asses over there and get registerin'.

All the best,
Zwan


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Got a link to their website, as this seems worth joining over?


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

Oops, meant to include one in the OP:

http://ultramarinesthemovie.com/


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Been subscribed for months and now there is finally going to be a payoff, however small, of following this movie. Can't wait, even if it turns out to completely ruin 40k for me.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Done it, Let's hope it lives up to our expectations. The stills I've seen look very nice.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

We'll shall see tomorrow. Keeping an Open Mind about it.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i have been signed up since last games day and this is going to be the first major pay-off. i kind of liked most of the concept art, but this should clarify exactly what the CG will be like in the actual film. i hope this movie turns out as well as we want it, but i hope it isnt a load of Ork Shit


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

nice one, we'll see tomorrow I suppose...


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

It's up, be sure to check it out - although you really, really don't see much!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

ultramarines, greatest of them all? Me Arse. looks nice, although i dont like his face, it is too knarled and mashed up. he just looks like he had really bad acne as a teenager lol. is it being released in 2010? if so, it seems a bit rushed.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

I actually cringed involuntarily at the line "the greatest of them all... are the ultramarines"


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

The facial GCI seems a bit pants to me; as for the rest, there wasn't enough movement to really make a judgement. I imagine it will be out much later this year, or maybe even early 2011.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Just got back from the Ultramarines Panel. Really fucked now but I'll post up the few images and information that I have when I wake up. ILL!!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

just watched the "teaser", really not impressed to be honest.
The director claims it's a great example of the films amazing animation?
I'm fairly certain that animation means something to do with movement, like being animated, maybe I'm wrong?
10 seconds of an OAP SM, looks great!! 


(please note sarcasm in the last sentence!)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

That was it? Thats the grand teaser trailer they made us wait months for? A badly designed Ultramarine standing there with a vocie over... and thats it? Wow.... if anything thats really lowered my expectations of the movie.

And Greatest of them all? Hahaha... yeah right.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I dunno, I think its pretty awesome.



Can't wait to see Sean Pertwees character.

Still think I should be in it though


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Pretty lame, I could accept that smurf standing there, its a common theme for 40k.
Just look at your commander when you start a new campaign in DoW2 or when you finish it as corrupted in CR.

But I was expecting a little bit of fighting, they could just have shows some smurfs shooting their guns etc if they dont want to reveal the enemy just yet.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The CGI doesn't actually look _That _appealing to me..


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Meh. Too little to get a proper review, apart from that wasn't a good teaser to get fans hooked on it... 


-BoK


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

That was no teaser trailer. Gears of War 3 had a teaser trailer. Actual fighting!!!
We've waited months to see a gaudy looking smurf for 10 seconds. Thats like a BJ without the payoff. 
And then it says 2010?! Oh well it Memorial Day Weekend. Time to roll em up and smoke em up. Everyone have an awesome weekend. 

Dav


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

It was kinda like those things where you get a 2 year old draw something and they go, "LOOK!! LOOK!! LOOK WHAT I MADE!!"


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

*Negative Expectations*



OpTi said:


> I actually cringed involuntarily at the line "the greatest of them all... are the ultramarines"


Ha I think most people did, mean like pshh Ultramarines? whatever dude

But as much as I love 40k, the graphics of that movie look are soo terrible dude they look like the cinematics from Warcraft 2 and that was released in 1995!!
Maybe at the very most looks a little like Warcraft 3 graphics and that was also in 2002 

So to be honest as a movie I do not expect anything besides a 2/10 and thats for just making a film


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

tbh that was the worst trailer to a movie (or even a game for that matter) ever 
and then the greatest of them all is the ultra smurfs wtf?
I was expecting it to big up the ultramarines but come on.
Although the actual marine cgi was not to bad not for a first trailer but still mega dissapointment


----------



## gdrut (May 16, 2010)

horrible 'teaser'. i could have done better in paint.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I enjoyed John Hurt's narrative, makes me think I'm watching Merlin :laugh:

The CGI seems abit....rough, but not nearly as bad as everybody is saying.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Was expecting a bit more for a "Teaser", but I think I shall reserve judgement until the film is complete!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay, well I like how the Marine's face looked, it was nice and battered, though I could've done without the grey eyebrows, kinda makes him look like an old fart. Other than that, it's sorta hard to judge. There wasn't enough content to really form an opinion over.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Is anyone good with sound files? I recorded all the sound from the panel but I can't clean it up. Its hard to make out a lot of what they're saying.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

So wait...The Space Marines are the ONLY ones standing against the enemies of man (sorry Imperial guard, Imperial navy, Witch hunters, Daemon hunters, Assassin temples guess you guys didn't make the cut) and then he goes on to tell me that the Ultrasmurfs are the greatest of them all. Yeah. Right. That fits with the fluff.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

wombat_tree said:


> So wait...The Space Marines are the ONLY ones standing against the enemies of man (sorry Imperial guard, Imperial navy, Witch hunters, Daemon hunters, Assassin temples guess you guys didn't make the cut) and then he goes on to tell me that the Ultrasmurfs are the greatest of them all. Yeah. Right. That fits with the fluff.


Tbf the Ultrasmurfs do have the largest empire within the imperium and all of the successor chapters answer to the main chapter. So on that basis you could argue that they are.

Would have liked to have seen more action in the trailer but the cgi looks fine.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

If there was atleast fighting ultramarines at the end, the teaser would've been easier to judge, but from what I've seen I can't make a judgement on the movie yet...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, looks like Games Workshop mucked it up again. Who's surprised?

As for greatest of the spess marines, maybe it was a reference to the size of their egos?


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

> So wait...The Space Marines are the ONLY ones standing against the enemies of man (sorry Imperial guard, Imperial navy, Witch hunters, Daemon hunters, Assassin temples guess you guys didn't make the cut)


Ya thats about all I could think about  haha. And of course the whole greatest being Ultramarines. I mean....really!


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

oh wow and picture of a space marine with a bad voice over.
call that a teaser


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Disappointing, this is no teaser at all... well I still keep my hopes up for this one.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

This 'teaser trailer' has made me realise that we need a new classification for films and their trailers:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I thought that was ok. When you think about it, GW already posts Space Marines as one of the last bastions of hope for Humanity, and as for the Ultramarines being the 'greatest', various definitions. Personally I think alot of you are overreacting at the Ultramarines being the best, look at the context of the term. As already mentioned, the Ultramarines hold the greatest network of Successors, and hold a substantial section of Imperial territory, so it might refer to their size and influence. Or maybe, as they are a Greek/Roman-motif Chapter, it refers to their 'noble and lofty character'. Not matter what Codex Pictures makes it will come under heavy scrutiny by fans.

And the CGI, is good, it has many layers to it, but i think its 'presentation' was lacking, as for lack of action...well like Ultramarines: The Game, withholding as much information about it as possible is good as it gives the audience a suprise to who the opponent is. Besides we all have a general idea how things get portrayed whenever its Ultramarines Vs <insert race>

Grish


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Trailer........the f%&£?
graphics I'm not so cetain about (Agree on katie about the eyebrows hehe) i thought they made him abit too thin :/


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Personally I think it looks great, and I for one will hold my hands up, and say that my earlier mockery of this film was uncalled for.

With Terence Stamp, John Hurt & Sean Pertwee in it, you've got a great cast. Hopefully the film will do well enough to warrant sequels.

Anyway I can see a scene where Terence Stamp's character's giving some stirring speech about sacrifice and the like and sean pertwee's sergeant replies:

"Yeah well, that's just bollocks that is."


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF???

I dont know where to start.
The crappy CGI, the bastardization of 40k fluff, or the fact that the Smurfs think the light shines out of their arse.

That "teaser" was gayer than 2 men kissing.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not fussed about the Smurf being the greatest comment, we've all known that smurfs are the GW poster boys for years so why is anyone suprised? It wouldn't quite be the same if it went like this would it:

"And greatest of them al- no wait, one of the bes- no that's not right. And one of the mediocre chapters that most people hate but we'll do a story about them anyway, the Ultrasmurfs loz:S"

Not quite as dramatic. . . 

As far as voiceover goes, I think John Hurt has too wise a voice to do the trailer, I think Terence Stamp, with his slightly harsher sounding voice would have been better for the trailer, offered some sembelence of a warrior, without going full on ike you'd get with Sean Pertwee.

On the CGI front, aside from the grey eyebrows, I really likes the texture of the face. I like the lighting effects on the armour, even though I think it's a little extreme. I don't think he looks big enough, though saying that, we have nothing to compare his scale to so he could be a monster in size for all we know.

What I'm most miffed about however, is the chest eagle. It doesn't have the same lighting effects, and it looks really flat. If you look at the skull in the centre or the smaller aquila above it, they clearly look like they are 3D, comming off the face of the armour. The main eagle wings don't though.

I'll echo that I'm dissapointed with this trailer, but as far as teaser trailers go, I think it's brilliant. It's the best example of a tease I've seen in a trailer in a while. A teaser trailer shouldn't reveal anything, that's why it's a tease.

I'm just looking forward to the official trailer, that has some action in it


----------



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

is that it?? still, there are some good names involved.. time will tell.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i would have preferred that they said the "Most famous of them all are the ultramarines". i echo that the aquila on the chest looks like it is painted on. his face just looks too much like an old man's


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Youtube link for people that dont wish to register...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLFkBbKXGY4


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ultramarines the greatest? Why isn't it the Blood Angels that are the poster boys? If not for Sanguinius hurting Horus enough, the Emperor would have never been ablet to take hime down. Guilliman was a dumbass who got tricked by the Word Bearers and kept out of most of the fighting as they were held back. They even lost to the Alpha Legion and had to resort to orbital bombardment to finish them off. 

Its only because they were so far away, and arrived long after the battle was already won by the other chapters, that they were the only ones left at full strength, and Guilliman seized command as the only one with the power to back it up, not because he was chosen to do it. Heck, three of the greatest primarchs, Dorn, Vulkan and Russ thought he was an idiot and didn't support his plans until they were forced to. Dorn having the Imperial Fists attacked on all sides by the imperial navy being the only reason he gave in.

Heck... Then later the Ultramarines got their asses handed to them by the Tyranids on their home planet and only just beat them back... yet, they're claimed to be the greatest? Yeah.. right...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

why aren't the space wolves the greatest, they beat magnus the red, they blah ,blah, blah. we always knew a movie would be about the smurfs, so whinging about who is the best is going to do absolutely fuck all. lets actually be happy that our niche hobby is getting a film made about it. we know that smurfs aren't the greatest, but they are the easiest marines to understand. imagine trying to go into the background of the other chapters, like BA or SW, it would take a film on its own to explain the canis helix or the red thirst. Smurfs are basic: roman centurions of the 41st millenium. no matter what chapter this would be about, its a 40k movie, so lets be happy. if this is a success, we could even see a cinema release 40k movie, coughHorusHeresycough.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

GUYS!

YOU DO REALISE THAT GW HAVE BEEN SAYING THAT FOR YEARS? AND THAT IN THE PAST THEY HAVE SPECIFIED WHAT MEANING OF "GREATEST" THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT?

No, you don't, because you're too blinded by sheer jealousy. The Space Wolves player says the Space Wolves are the greatest, the Blood Angels say the same about their own Chapter.

And not only that, but you don't even argue about your own Chapters. You're arguing on the basis of the Primarchs, which is retarded. That like "I'm better than you because my dad was smarter than yours! " Would you normally give that argument? No. But you aren't thinking straight right now.

Now I think that we should just ignore what's being said *as we have done for the past 20 years or so*.

That way, Ultramarine players like me don't have to spend hours typing out lengthy and perfectly rational arguments to people who are too blinded by every emotion of a teaspoon to stop and actually think about what we're saying (much of which has thus far been said in this thread, and, as usual, been ignored).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

How about we stop arguing about which fairy tale character is better than the other and get back on topic?

Note: That wasn't actually a question or a request.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Ahh but *Katie*, you're forgetting Internet rule number 3 - The Conundrum Of Eternal Disputation, better summed up thusly:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The point was, teh only reason that the smurfs are great is because their primarch was dumb enough to get fooled, then lucky enough to have a full strength chapter when everyone else had been busy defending the universe.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> The point was, teh only reason that the smurfs are great is because their primarch was dumb enough to get fooled, then lucky enough to have a full strength chapter when everyone else had been busy defending the universe.


Allow me to quote GW.



> The Ultramarines are the greatest of all Space Marine Chapters. From the dawn of the Imperium they have served the Emperor with loyalty and a ferocity that no others can match.





> In faith and in valour they are unmatched.





> The Ultramarines are the exemplars of the Space Marines, the purest and noblest of all Adeptus Astartes.





> Many hold the Ultramarines to be the rightful heir not only of Guilliman, but of the Emperor himself.


No matter how much bitching and whinging and whining you do, GW has said on many occasions that the Ultramarines are the best. Whether whoever agrees or not is unimportant. The fact is that that's the way it is, NOW CAN WE PLEASE MOVE ON?!

BTW: I don't actually agree, my Ultramarines do shit most of the time because, put simply, the Space Marines are supposed to be easily versatile, but they aren't, and even when you are good with them it's still difficult unless you're battling an 11 year old.

The only reason I put these quotes here is because I wanted to show how GW has said the same thing in the past and barely anybody cared.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

All 4 quotes mention nothing about their ability in war, or their dominance in the galaxy.

All the quotes do is tell us that they suck up to the emperor like a $2 whore trying to pay her rent.:biggrin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi. I'm the moderator that told you guys to move on last page. I don't like repeating myself. Please don't make me.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Adults are arguing about imaginary space men!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

So how bout the awesome amazingly textured background behind the space marine that will be in a _movie_ guys :biggrin: 

Despite how dissapointed I am by the content of the trailer, I'm still really looking forward to this movie. If nothing else, look at it like this. If Ultramarines sells well, they may consider doing the heresy series in movie form (straight to dvd of course, good luck trying to understand what's occuring regular cinema goers lol)

Roll on real trailer


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

A friend of mine made me laugh with how he summed up the sapce marine in the trailer:

"He looks like a bad 15 year old caricature of Clint Eastwood as Dirty Harry.*


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> So how bout the awesome amazingly textured background behind the space marine that will be in a _movie_ guys :biggrin:
> 
> Despite how dissapointed I am by the content of the trailer, I'm still really looking forward to this movie. If nothing else, look at it like this. If Ultramarines sells well, they may consider doing the heresy series in movie form (straight to dvd of course, good luck trying to understand what's occuring regular cinema goers lol)
> 
> Roll on real trailer


I didn't even notice there was a background, despite how _amazingly_ textured it was. :laugh:

But your right - on the upside, at least there's going to be a movie, and it's not like it's coming out tomorrow or something so there's room for development (I hope).

As for the Heresy, well... It makes sense, but might be too costly, or equally lengthy. Still, it's interesting to speculate as to what might happen in the future - will there be a sequel? Could there be a series? Are they going to go over some famous events in 40K history? And if any answers are yes, will they bother introducing some other Chapters, purely in my view to cause less controversy, or will they simply stick to the Ultramarines? I'm sure the Grey Knights should get a look in somehow, that's too good an opportunity to pass up.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

well as 'teasers' go i like it same as teasers for episode I and matrix you watch them you go hmm and then you think cool i wanna see i wanna see :wink:


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

To be honest if the CGI quality is as good as the DoWII E3 cinematic then I will be happy. They have some real talent for the voices and Dan Abnett wrote the script, so you know that's going to be tidy. I remain optimistic.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

well, all we can do is wait. it could be an amazing movie (unlikely) or it could be shit. ill be looking forward to it anyway, no matter what colour the power armour is.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Boring trailer. Not really looking forward to it as much, though this certainly isn't enough to keep me from watching.

Also, Ultramarines are crap, Chaos Marines are so much cooler! :so_happy:


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> Boring trailer. Not really looking forward to it as much, though this certainly isn't enough to keep me from watching.
> 
> Also, Ultramarines are crap, Chaos Marines are so much cooler! :so_happy:


Might still be chaos as the enemy in the movie. You never know :grin:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I doubt they will do chaos - going into the whole traitor marine heresy thing will be too complicated for this type of kids cartoon. It will be something simple like Orks or Nids.
Strarship troopers, but in blue.....and crap....


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Why does everybody say this film will be for kids? Why the hell would it be for kids? I don't know about you, but last time I checked under 11 year olds weren't even allowed to play the game in my local store. I'm not even sure they're allowed to walk in and buy stuff (not that they'd realise what they're buying). They might not even be able to buy stuff.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Or it could do good enbough to get other chapters/legions done into movies as well.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't mind the old look on the Space Marine. That guy could very well be 800 years old, so I would expect to see a little grey.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

i feel it'l be a Awful story with Rebel Guard and like 5 or so Chaos Marines


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

The CGI is fine for an animated movie - it isn't live action. It isn't cartoony, it's got enough detail for good character, and it gives me some hope for the movie having (at the very least) decent visuals, on par with the DOW trailers. 

I do agree with *Svartmetall* though - B for Bugger-all Content. It's a zoom in on a static character, not exactly what I want to see in a teaser trailer... Come on, a gun, a chain sword, something.... throw us a frikkin' bone here! A few flashes of something actually happening would have been nice.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Why does everybody say this film will be for kids? Why the hell would it be for kids? I don't know about you, but last time I checked under 11 year olds weren't even allowed to play the game in my local store. I'm not even sure they're allowed to walk in and buy stuff (not that they'd realise what they're buying). They might not even be able to buy stuff.


Well because GW's target audience is that younger age group, Its defiantely not going to be the 18 rating it should be to do it properly, and its proably not even going to be a 15 cause they'll miss some vital players who'll complain thy can't see it.

Hence at the most they'll want to aim for a 12A rating.


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Well because GW's target audience is that younger age group, Its defiantely not going to be the 18 rating it should be to do it properly, and its proably not even going to be a 15 cause they'll miss some vital players who'll complain thy can't see it.
> 
> Hence at the most they'll want to aim for a 12A rating.


Well surely they'll just do what I did when I wanted Carmageddon when I was 12; get my parents to buy it!


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah, I doubt it'll be in cinema and a lot of peoples parents nowadays will buy 15s for their children. In my little sisters class, there are 10 year olds on mw2, so I'm sure 15s wont be a problem for most.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Shadow Hawk said:


> yeah, I doubt it'll be in cinema and a lot of peoples parents nowadays will buy 15s for their children. In my little sisters class, there are 10 year olds on mw2, so I'm sure 15s wont be a problem for most.


What makes you think it wont have a cinema release? I can see this getting a worldwide cinema release.



> The CGI is fine for an animated movie - it isn't live action. It isn't cartoony, it's got enough detail for good character, and it gives me some hope for the movie having (at the very least) decent visuals, on par with the DOW trailers.


One of the questions from the audience (a disgustingly stinking fucker that I had the misfortune to be sat next to) was "Did you draw inspiration from DOW" to which Bob answered - "NO, we did something completely different".


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> What makes you think it wont have a cinema release? I can see this getting a worldwide cinema release.


I really think expecting a cinema release is optimistic at best, this will be 12A (if they do that for DVD releases) straight to DVD. 
If that does ok then maybe, MAYBE they will schedule up a cinema release for any HH films they make.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

As people have said it did'nt really show enought to judge. But what I did see I thought looked pretty good. I thought that the armour looked good, the face looked gnarled and veteran. 

"And greatest of them all the Ultramarines" more like "And most sellable of them all, the Ultramarines."


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> What makes you think it wont have a cinema release? I can see this getting a worldwide cinema release.


It could get a cinama release I don't know if it would be on a large scale I could see it going to limited release showing on just a few screens. 

I think GW though probably will go more the Bionica route with going straight to DVD but running commercials on kids television shows to attract kids to the miniture line. The money involved in marketing a major cinema release would be a large investment for GW. A couple of bad reviews could kill the movie. THe straight to DVD route with some youtube commercials is less risky business wise and probably bring in a higher return.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm pretty positive this is a straight to DVD release and not theatre. I remember reading it somewhere, but I don't remember where. As for the Teaser, man, I registered and gave them my email to have names I have no clue of slammed on my screen like I was getting ready to watch a MMA fight on PPV, only to have a barely moving Ultra Marine kickin on my screen... I want my 1:05 mins of my life back lOL


----------



## baggy42 (Jul 17, 2009)

good lord its the first teaser trailer.

stop moaning!!! give the film a chance you never know, you might like it! 

considering this is a fan site I have never seen such a torrent of negativity.

ok so Ultramarines are a little bland in terms of background, but they are in fact the most successful chapter according to the codex's.

personally I have no problem with the animation style there, but it is a 1 minute thing. what are you expecting to see? 

I know that some people will not like the style, story, chapters, enemies, voice, whatever. 

but try to remember, you have all been waiting years for something like this and maybe try to be a little more positive?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

baggy42 said:


> good lord its the first teaser trailer.
> 
> stop moaning!!! give the film a chance you never know, you might like it!
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

Abnett has said the script has been written "for the fans", the cast line up is amazing, and it's 40k, I'm sure it will be amazing


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

True indeed. Holding my horses for the next teaser....(please let it be longer this time...)


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> I'm pretty positive this is a straight to DVD release and not theatre. I remember reading it somewhere, but I don't remember where. As for the Teaser, man, I registered and gave them my email to have names I have no clue of slammed on my screen like I was getting ready to watch a MMA fight on PPV, only to have a barely moving Ultra Marine kickin on my screen... I want my 1:05 mins of my life back lOL


so you havent heard of Terence Stamp or John Hurt, where have you been for the last i donk know how many years? i really hope this film is as gory as we want it to be, but its smurfs, so they will probably sort it out over a nice cup of tea:grin: but this film really has good potential, provided they make the right decisions when producing the violence


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Violence and gore is my biggest fear for this movie. I'm afraid they will try to do either no blood or colored blood so as not to alienate some kids they would like to sell minatures to. Not to mention it's being made by a company that's been making bionicle for who knows how long. Still, based on that trailer alone, it's not too bad, considering that it's only a teaser.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Graphics are alright. Looks like crap already "the greatest of them all is the Ultra Marines" yeah fuckin right. Thats not going to alienate and piss off all non Ultra Players. People take their Space Men Seriously :laugh:.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Look, I think we can resolve all this with an extra feature on the dvd. Before you watch the film you will have the option to change the primary colour of the power armour to whatever clour you want, be it red, grey, green, white etc. Choosing this option will also have all lines of the script that refer to ultramarines, or any of their affiliates, badly voice dubbed over with the coresponding chapter, homeworld or primarch name to whatever group of fictional characters that you believe are superior to the aformentioned astartes.


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Look, I think we can resolve all this with an extra feature on the dvd. Before you watch the film you will have the option to change the primary colour of the power armour to whatever clour you want, be it red, grey, green, white etc. Choosing this option will also have all lines of the script that refer to ultramarines, or any of their affiliates, badly voice dubbed over with the coresponding chapter, homeworld or primarch name to whatever group of fictional characters that you believe are superior to the aformentioned astartes.


"INTO THEM! WE SLAY THE HERETICS FOR THE - Blood Angels - IN THE NAME OF THE EMPEROR, AND OF - Sanguinius - THE BLOOD OF THE HEATHEN ONES SHALL BE SPILLED THIS DAY!"


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Really, can that even be considered a trailer. Kind of underwhelmed actually


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> so you havent heard of Terence Stamp or John Hurt, where have you been for the last i donk know how many years? i really hope this film is as gory as we want it to be, but its smurfs, so they will probably sort it out over a nice cup of tea:grin: but this film really has good potential, provided they make the right decisions when producing the violence


Can't say I have... I'm not going to apologize for being on the other side of the pond and having a life outside of warhammer either! :so_happy:


----------



## Horgh (May 22, 2010)

I think the suit looks a little too small, or his head is enormous. I'm rather sceptical about this, lads.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> Can't say I have... I'm not going to apologize for being on the other side of the pond and having a life outside of warhammer either! :so_happy:


:shok: umm... er.... what? You have a life outside Warhammer, which is good, everyone should have a hobby... But I do hope you're joking about not knowing John Hurt and Terrence Stamp :grin:. If not: It's John chest bursting frikkin Hurt! And the evil bastard of all seasons, Terrance "Kneel Before Zod" Stamp! Seriously, the names may not be that famous, but the faces definitely are. Do a quick search of them, and you'll say "oh, it's him!" to both of them. Between them, they have a huge catalogue of movies, and they are a great catch for the movie. We'll still have to see how it comes together, but the acting talent is certainly right up there.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

gdrut said:


> horrible 'teaser'. i could have done better in paint.


 i thought the same! haha

i cant gather much from the trailer, but i can hazard a guess it'll be pants. directors love changing things about. i reckon the guy who did this will make his own story, which wont be very good. and the cgi is ps2 at best. but i suppose the lack of professionalism and an American sized budget. i dont predict it will do well. i like the fact theres real actors, not like the terrible (but funny) final liberation actors. i'd have like to see some proper people in massive suits but there'll always be scale problems. the kids will probably love it though


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

teaser was even less of a teaser than i expected. thought we might see a marine in a small bit of combat with a ork or something. 

one thing i didnt like was john hurt saying ultramarines are the best of all marines. theres plenty more chapter that own more than ultramarines and not just first founding ones either.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

MRINCREDIBLE said:


> i thought the same! haha
> 
> i cant gather much from the trailer, but i can hazard a guess it'll be pants. directors love changing things about. i reckon the guy who did this will make his own story, which wont be very good. and the cgi is ps2 at best. but i suppose the lack of professionalism and an American sized budget. i dont predict it will do well. i like the fact theres real actors, not like the terrible (but funny) final liberation actors. i'd have like to see some proper people in massive suits but there'll always be scale problems. the kids will probably love it though


Abnett wrote the story and had alot of involvement in the project i believe. if anything, it will be subtle things that pure fanboys will pick at that seem like its been a sellout but really its gotta stick to what the fans want as its not a hollywood production where they wanna market it to death and make it for every single person in creation just to squeeze it for all its worth. if anything i think it will be good enough to warrant many sequels or standalone films and will pave the way for more detailed stuff.

gotta give it a chance then if it is crap just voice the changes needed for next one. dont kill it before its out


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Talking of sellouts, apparently the space marines are the ONLY thing stoping mankind from being destroyed, not the munitorium, the arbites, the guard, the sororitas, the citizens themselves, the mechanicus, the ordos etc. :biggrin:


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Well, that obviously mirrors real life. Everyone knows the USA would collapse instantly if the SEALs were gone tomorrow :grin: Just because they'd still have an Air Force, Army and Navy do you really think they'd last?

Honestly though, that was exactly as advertised. A teaser, not a trailer. Just a handful of seconds where little actually happened.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Zwan said:


> "INTO THEM! WE SLAY THE HERETICS FOR THE - Blood Angels - IN THE NAME OF THE EMPEROR, AND OF - Sanguinius - THE BLOOD OF THE HEATHEN ONES SHALL BE SPILLED THIS DAY!"


I HAVE COME TO DESTROY IN THE NAME OF THE EMPEROR AND OF - Khorne - WE SLAY THEM ALL FOR THE - World Eaters -. KILL FOR THE - Blood God. DEATH TO THE False Emperor. 

I could see some real problem if you tried to do chaos as well. Chaos attacking Chaos (if that was the enemy) defending humans for the Imperium, worshipping Khorne.

Yeah, Real Problem.

-BoK


----------



## Horgh (May 22, 2010)

Shandathe said:


> Honestly though, that was exactly as advertised. A teaser, not a trailer. Just a handful of seconds where little actually happened.


This is why I dislike people who give such critical analysis of teasers - they mean fuck all. By the time the trailer is released, let alone the trailer, they would have changed a lot anyway.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

Unknown Primarch said:


> Abnett wrote the story and had alot of involvement in the project i believe. if anything, it will be subtle things that pure fanboys will pick at that seem like its been a sellout but really its gotta stick to what the fans want as its not a hollywood production where they wanna market it to death and make it for every single person in creation just to squeeze it for all its worth. if anything i think it will be good enough to warrant many sequels or standalone films and will pave the way for more detailed stuff.
> 
> gotta give it a chance then if it is crap just voice the changes needed for next one. dont kill it before its out


what else has Abnett done? havent heard of him. surely they are making it to appeal to newer, younger, potential customers? i gather thats the reason for making a film of 40k? to boost sales?

i'll give it a chance, but as ive seen from the TEASER TRAILER :wink: i cant really make any judgements.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

to add, if they do just appeal to the fans, rather than trying to make a film purely to help boost sales then. it'll gain my respect.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

MRINCREDIBLE said:


> what else has Abnett done? havent heard of him. surely they are making it to appeal to newer, younger, potential customers? i gather thats the reason for making a film of 40k? to boost sales?
> 
> i'll give it a chance, but as ive seen from the TEASER TRAILER :wink: i cant really make any judgements.


Dan Abnett is a novel writer for the Black Library (Games Workshops publishing arm). He's done a number of black library books, knows the universe quite well, is usually considered to be one of the best 40k writers and is probably the best choice as story writer for the project.

Good writer, good actors, the animation looks like it will at least be decent (better than I was expecting at least). The newbie director, and whether GW will let him and Abnett have a free hand in depicting the 40k universe without having to make it kid-friendly (or dumbing it down for a wider release) are going to be the things that make or break this movie.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

MRINCREDIBLE said:


> what else has Abnett done? havent heard of him.


Are you even into warhammer? I suggest you go to a GW store and look at the novels shelf, or if thats inconvienient then visit the blacklibrary website. Dan Abnett's name is on about a quarter of all the books there, in other words he knows his stuff and we can rely on him to produce a storyline that won't mess with all the established fluff and will be good to boot.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

MRINCREDIBLE said:


> what else has Abnett done? havent heard of him. surely they are making it to appeal to newer, younger, potential customers? i gather thats the reason for making a film of 40k? to boost sales?
> 
> i'll give it a chance, but as ive seen from the TEASER TRAILER :wink: i cant really make any judgements.


are you kidding me? abnett has had his hand in most of the things that you probably have heard of or been a fan of. feast your eyes on this and get back to us noob 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_works_by_Dan_Abnett


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

fair enough, i dont read the books. mainly because i cant be bothered. the fact he's done marvel comics = i stand corrected. he must be quite good then, i guess i am highly recommended to purchase a book? :laugh:


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Are you even into warhammer? I suggest you go to a GW store and look at the novels shelf, or if thats inconvienient then visit the blacklibrary website. Dan Abnett's name is on about a quarter of all the books there, in other words he knows his stuff and we can rely on him to produce a storyline that won't mess with all the established fluff and will be good to boot.


also i dont think that not reading the books means im any less into warhammer lol, well not that it matters to me. im into the universe and storyline, just not into paying out more than i want to


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I think this film will be awesome. If you've only ever seen the "teaser" trailer I recommend that you go to YouTube and watch the voice actors and producer talking about the film. (There's about 8 videos at the time I wrote this.)






Sounds like they have written it for the fans, so it should be excellent.

As for being old looking, he's a marine captain who's gone through many battles and he is old...very old. And the reason for just standing there, thats the calm before the storm folks. He'd glady fill you with bolter shells and decapitate you with a chainsword before you could say "smurf".

Just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I hope it will be good, the cast looks promising. If Dan Abnett has written most of it then it should be ok. Again, hopefully they have made it for the fans, but its called Ultramarine, so it MUST suck really bad already, before its even been released.:biggrin:


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm i think it could go 2 ways.
way 1: 
be amazing film witch we all love.

way 2:
fall on its knees and hide in shame wishing it never was born

I'm hoping for way 1


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

It's going to be huge pants. Y-fronts, both soiled and saggy.

12A at best. No swearing. No _real_ violence or gore. No actual actors to be seen anywhere, only heard (which is a crime in itself).

40K is a skinless rotweiler crossed with a shark, suffering from rabies and leprocy.

We are going to get a properly groomed labrodoodle with perfect behaviour, fully house trained.

It will be kinda lame and disappointing. As all such movies always are.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

vulcan539 said:


> Hmmm i think it could go 2 ways.
> way 1:
> be amazing film witch we all love.
> 
> ...


I pray for option 1 too. Let's all pray the dark gods for that.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Just got an email that the Imperial Fists will feature, interesting.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

So gays in blue and yellow...christ, its gonna be bruno but in power armour


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

so that means epic win but alot of rage for the beard people?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

If the movie is going to feature IF, does that mean that there's a chance it will also feature Iron Warriors as the antagonists? That would be awesome and made up of all different kinds of win.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

my money's on orks as the baddies.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I do hope its chaos as the enimies. would be the ultimate cool!


----------



## predetor2u52 (Jun 20, 2010)

im exited about it i just hope it dosent turn into one of those movies that is so bad that people dont play 40k anymore lols


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

When you think about it...they are already working on the PA look for the marines, why not duplicate and mutate, and have Chaos as the enemy? Saves the developers time 

Though may be confusing to those not attuned, as we are, to the differences in PA-ed warriors

Grish


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Is there a new trailer coming or why has this thread sprung back to life?


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i should expect a trailer in the furure. that what they have releashed so far was just a taster to show us the cgi. i hope they reveal abit of action soon to keep us drooling over what should be a fine film.
the story will hold its own but the graphics and representation of the 40k universe will be the key factor in if this film is liked or not.
glad to see IF in it as to not just pump us full of ultramarines like they usually do.
unlike what the teaser says, the ultramarines are not the greatest legion there is so having a nother chapter in it will at least help non 40k fans think they are.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Teaser did exactly what it said on the tin. IT Teases!!! (as i shuck my fist at the screen)
I really doubt that with such fine actors that this will be straight to dvd (John Hurt has already done several comic to film movies, Hellboy, V for Vendetta....)

Has anyone else noticed that the marines in concept art have small shoulder pads, maybe its just the perspective.

This film is gunna rock regardless of with chapters partake although UM and IF should be good. Again I'm a major blood angels player and who doesn't want their chapter involved but who cares GW didn't have to make a movie if they didn't want to count yourselves lucky.
Yep I think 12a rating and orks as the main bad guys.
And I'm still going to buy this when it comes out


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

There's nothing new on their web site, does anyone know what's going on with this movie?


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

deathwatch27 said:


> Teaser did exactly what it said on the tin. IT Teases!!! (as i shuck my fist at the screen)
> I really doubt that with such fine actors that this will be straight to dvd (John Hurt has already done several comic to film movies, Hellboy, V for Vendetta....)
> (snip)


john hurt also does a voice in the tv show merlin. i doubt that an actors calibre alone is enough to make a film go to cinema(as an example look at ponyo, the voices in that are huge, kate blanchett and a few others).


----------



## hotdog7 (Feb 29, 2008)

I hope that the storyline includes other races besides just Orks. Don't get me wrong Orks are cool but they don't make for good dialogue. Personally I would like to see Eldar or even Tau I mean who wouldn't want to see a Dreadnought fight against a Wraithlord or battlesuit?


----------

